# Jock Horror SOG Main Cola Phenotype



## niteshft (Apr 4, 2011)

Jock Horror (failed auto), born 1/5/11, 20 inches tall

Pheno: Tightly spaced nodes with short branches with very low leaf count.

Triches: Heavily coated, noticing some cloudy coming in.

Female and Male shown.






Of the 3 lades I have of this going, I wish I had taken some clones off this one before flowering as this phenotype would be great for a closely planted, "sea of green" main colas. It's low leaf count and narrow leaves would allow light to the bottom.

 I have a male that I have used to treat the lower buds for seeds but it's pheno is very different. The leaf is broader and lighter as the female is narrow, dark and shiny. Maybe the longer branch is typical of the male. Hopefully, I can capture all the female attributes in one of the seeds.

I'm looking forward to doing a smoke test.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2011)

I have taken cuts pretty late in flower....they grow like mutants for a bit but eventually straighten themselves out...maybe take a cut or two from down low?


----------



## niteshft (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid it's too, late Hammy, I've already sprinkled the magic dust on the lower branches in hopes of catching the pheno in seed form.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I'm afraid it's too, late Hammy, I've already sprinkled the magic dust on the lower branches in hopes of catching the pheno in seed form.




Well here's to hoping you catch it....


----------



## niteshft (Apr 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well here's to hoping you catch it....


 
Thanks, I have visions in my head of a blanket of main colas. If I manage it, I'll probably pinch some and compare the harvest numbers.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 6, 2011)

Nite...if you haven't harvested, there's still hope to get some clones. I'm in this same situation as I've got a bag seed that turns real purple, is dank smoke, finishes around 50/55 days and shows no sign of nanners. I'll harvest her in the next week and leave some of the bottom buds on and reveg her so I can take some cuttings. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope is gone I'm afraid TKR, the only branches at the bottom has been put into seed production. The rest of the plant is a tall cola without any branching or the branches are so short they are gobbled by the flowers.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2011)

There are really many strains that have phone types like that.  If you do not get some seeds from this one, do not despair--there are plenty of strains out there that will do just as well.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

That is true, THG and I did this thread primaraly as a reminder/suggestion for others to clone new grows for the sake of capturing a specific trait they come across and would've liked to keep going. I did a taste test yesterday and really liked it and it hasn't even finished yet, just starting cloudy. This will never happen to me again.


----------

